# Exterior Emblem Overlays



## cruze365 (Nov 14, 2011)

I know this topic has been talked about however I wanted some opinions. I have checked out grapfxworks site and like what I see. I have '12 LT in crystal red jeweltint and wanna put the overlays on the front and rear bowties. I like the idea of matching them to my paint color. Any suggestions? Should I go with an opposing color like black? Also what color would I choose on graphxworks site if i decided to match....dark red? Any suggestions/opinions are appreciated. Thnx!


----------



## A&J Cruzin (Aug 8, 2011)

i just went to a local sign shop and got 2sq feet of vinyl for 5 bucks....much better than spending a bunch..and you have plenty of vinyl incase you make a mistake.


----------



## cruze365 (Nov 14, 2011)

I was thinking about that. Funny thing is I'm the marketing director for a nationwide sign wholesaler. I could print and contour cut anything I want...I just didn't feel like doing it. Did u just buy it in the color u needed and it matched? Matching crystal red seems like a challenge even if i try to have one of my designers pms color match it. Thnx for the input!


----------



## Jake1295 (Nov 28, 2011)

you could get colour match paint (from basically any parts store) and paint them yourself


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have the 2012 LTZ in Red Jewel Tintcoat....I opted for the carbon fiber overlays from grafxwerks:



















The front overlay matches well with the tinted headlight lenses.


----------



## jaszypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

those look really nice gman19


----------



## hoskins123 (Nov 26, 2011)

gman are those tinted headlights just overlays? I love how they look


----------



## wecoyote99 (Aug 28, 2011)

Got my carbon fiber bowties from eBay a few months ago. Installed them in about 5 minutes. Only cost $10.


----------



## A&J Cruzin (Aug 8, 2011)

i bought 2sq foot of black vinyl for 5 bucks...and i still have tons left...its nice to be able to have xtra in case you mess up when putting on the vinyl..


----------

